# Jonathan Edwards on the covenant and election



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 15, 2020)

In election, believers were from all eternity given to Jesus Christ. As believers were chosen from all eternity, so Christ was from eternity chosen and appointed to be their redeemer, and he undertook the work of redeeming them. But there was a covenant about it between the Father and Son. Christ, as we have already observed, loved them. This is the account he gives of himself, how it was with him before the world, and one thing is that then he rejoiced in the habitable parts of God’s earth and his delights were with the sons of men [_Proverbs 8:31_]. ...

For more, see Jonathan Edwards on the covenant and election.


----------

